# 2018: How Silver Plans May Cost More Than Gold



## Lethe200 (Oct 27, 2017)

More than ever, folks will need to really do their research on what plans are best for them. This is Part 1 of a 2-part article, but I thought it was important enough to post ASAP. NY Times allows a limited number of free access articles/monthly.

*When Silver Costs More Than Gold: How Trump’s Actions Have Scrambled Insurance Prices*
NY Times OCT. 27, 2017

The rates for next year’s Obamacare plans are out, and they show how President Trump’s actions have scrambled the insurance marketplace.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/27/...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 27, 2017)

the  whole idea of these aca plans was not working . i had  both insurers i had go out of business. they could not afford to continue on . my sister in arizona now has zero insurers left as they all either failed or pulled out before they did .


----------

